# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Ακουστικο βαρυκοοιας

## antonis

Εχω ενα ακουστικο βαρυκοοιας philips beltone αξιας 730 ευρω με την αποδειξη αλλα δεν ξερω που μπορω να το πουλησω λογω του οτι ειναι αξιας δεν μου χρησιμευει και ειναι κριμα να το πειραξω. Εχει ρυθμιστικα πριμα μπασα ευρεου φασματος και ακουγεται πολυ καλα. Καμια ιδεα?

----------


## stom

Στο ebay ισως?

----------


## gsmaster

Πήγαινε σε κανα μαγαζί που να πουλάει τέτοια, μπορεί να στο αγοράσει. Βάλε και καμια αγγελία στο ιντερνετ. 
Να το πειράξεις τι να το κάνεις, καλό δεν θα του κάνεις.

----------

